
To Make It as an Artist, I Recommend Having Unlimited Time and Money - smacktoward
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/to-make-it-as-an-artist-i-recommend-having-unlimited-time-and-money
======
sevensor
All kidding aside, hasn't this always been the case? Being an artist, a
historian, a novelist -- these have always been much easier for people who
were already independent and financially secure. Virginia Woolf made this
point a century ago.

------
wolco
Or talented with an enabler.

